# Where to find Ball Valve Handle?



## Techtravler (May 28, 2020)

Hi, I purchased a new to me house a couple of years ago and I Have just started figuring out the irrigation system. It is quite large spreading over about 6 acres. Things have gone better than expected, but I have ran into 2 different ball valves that seem to be leaking from the handle. They are both 2" handles of the same brand, but I cannot find them online. On the top of each handle it says XD in a triangle and XIN GDA 2" below that. Since both valves are connected by slip connections not screw I really do not want to replace them if I do not have to. I believe they are the type that are screwed on, but I have not removed the cover yet to be sure.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you're not looking to replace them, are you asking about parts to rebuild?
Personally, seeing that you have pvc irrigation pipe, I'd just as well cut out that ball valve and replace it with a new one. It's $20 in materials & it's done. Add union fittings if you want to future-proof the install.

Here's a pic of a cheap fix fitting:


----------



## Techtravler (May 28, 2020)

I am asking about replacing the handle. There is very little room to cut these out and replace the whole valve.


----------

